

Can't upload to the App Store - dinky
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8353049/unable-to-process-application-info-plist-validation-at-this-time-due-to-a-genera

======
spaghetti
This is unfortunate. I worked like crazy yesterday to get a build out only to
be thwarted early morning by this. Just FYI it seems like distributing an ad
hoc build without validating doesn't work. The app won't run on the device.

